# From a non gsd-owner



## vancwa (Aug 15, 2021)

First, let me explain that I grew up with dogs and love them as much as anybody here. The problem I have are my neighbor's dogs, two German Shepherds (GSD's on this site). I honestly think there is something mentally wrong with them. They bark incessantly at absolutely nothing, oh perhaps the air I guess. Zero provocation. I know the standard GSD explanation is that they hear things we don't, they see things we don't, they have some unknown dog related anxiety or other GSD disorder, or are hungry or hurt. But every day? I can barely crack my door open to do some early morning gardening, and they run to the fence and continue barking their heads off. So much for tranquility. It's just not cool or neighborly. I almost expect the neighbor's to say something like - "They are barking because you are outside. Maybe _you_ should not be outside." I am beginning to not worry about the dogs so much, but about the owners. Why would anybody want to own animals with this hyper aggressive, hyper vigilant, completely undisciplined behavior? If they ever got out, I would definitely not feel safe at all. And if they are meant simply to thwart an extremely unlikely would-be burgler... alarm systems and video cameras work really well and they don't need to be fed or have vet bills. I get it that GSDs are very smart, affectionate and loving dogs to the _*owners*_, and my response to that would be - "Yes, as are most dogs!" 

The thing I should mention is that the neighbors are very lovely people. I would like to maintain a positive relationship with them. Sometimes they will call the dogs inside when the dogs have gone crazy for 20 minutes or so. I tried a noise maker- the dogs just looked quizzical, shrugged their shoulders and continued barking at me. Didn't work. I've thought about tossing them whatever their favorite GSD treat is, with the owner's approval of course.

I'm not one of those crotchety "get off my lawn" geezers. Is this behavior completely unavoidable? How can I get the dogs to stop barking at me? Any suggestion is welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

A few years back, one of my neighbors said she liked it when the dogs barked - she felt secure. I explained that what they would bark at was most likely a leaf that fell on the next street down the hill.

When I lived in an area of 1 acre lots, I had a dear neighbor who absolutely loved my dogs. They would both go to the back fence to greet Jim. The younger dog would come to him in great leaps with a loud bark with each landing of those leaps. 

If you were to get a dog yourself, your dog and the neighbor's dogs would likely race up and down the fence barking at one another so that would stop them from barking at you. 

Your idea of a treat would likely be rewarding the very behavior you want to stop. But perhaps talk with the neighbor about getting to be friends with the dogs, perhaps work with the dogs a bit. Basically, get to the point that you are comfortable walking over to the fence and saying howdy to the dogs. That's probably all they want, not your arm or leg.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

On, no... how frustrating.
This actually happened to us when new neighbors moved in. They would throw their dogs outside, and out of boredom and because of lack of any correction, they would bark at me and my dogs. I trained mine to ignore, but they would fence fight if I wasn’t there.
It got really bad when we were on vacation. The house sitter couldn’t do a thing to stop it.
The only thing that worked was to put up a tarp, so the dogs couldn’t see in our yard. We have had no problems since then.
The tarp is ugly, yes, but it sure beats the alternative. The neighbor dogs will still be able to smell you, but maybe you will have the same result as I did.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Just my opinion, I don't think your neighbours are very lovely people or good neighbours, to allow this to happen.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Have you tried talking to your neighbors about this?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We actually moved because of the neighbors barking annoying dogs. They weren't German Shepherds, but 3 small mixes. My girls would totally ignore them so it's not the breed but just how trained or untrained the dogs are. This is totally on your neighbors not caring.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

They sound typical of bored, under stimulated, poorly behaved dogs.
My neighbors of two years literally did not know I had a dog. I detest nuisance barking and never allow it. 
Time to have a serious chat with your not lovely neighbors.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Well... I don't think it's lovely to ruin your neighbor's life just because you're too lazy to control your dogs (20 minutes of barking?! That's insane)
I'd definitely go talk to them, and try to be as neutral as possible, simply letting them know I can't work and do stuff in peace, and I'm getting very tired of that situation.
Maybe try to suggest a few things. They can train the dogs to stop on cue, they can introduce them to you, etc.
In any case, they can absolutely not let their dogs go crazy all day long, unsupervised.
I have two dogs, and I have neighbors. I'd never let my dogs bark longer than a few seconds.
And I'd certainly not let them go crazy at the fence. My neighbor has the right to enjoy her yard in peace.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I would be so annoyed! If you are trying to avoid the conversation with the neighbors you might want to try one of those bark control devices : Neighbor's Dog


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

So my neighbor, across the street, got a GSD puppy, and she barked at everything! The next door neighbor, who was in his eighties at the time, taught the dog to shut up and expect a treat. Worked well for him, but he started it when the dog was young.

In this case, I'd say engaging the neighbor is the way to go...just be open minded! Good people go through challenging times...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Big brother at work lol.

I clicked on the link above for Neighbor's Dog on my phone and the next ad that played on YouTube on my TV just seconds later was for the product. I watch YouTube regularly and have never seen this ad before.


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Those dogs need attention and an outlet for their energies! It's sad to me that the owner of a GSD would not do everything they can to meet the minimum requirements for these awesome dogs. They are truly great when their needs are met.

I would speak with the neighbors it doesn't sound like they are putting in the effort to make their dogs good citizens. You can't just leave these dogs outside like a livestock guard dog!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Sounds like my situation - neighbours have a barking snarling dog (they live on the corner so anything/one who goes by it is barking) plus 5 screaming kids under the age of 10 while the mother sits on her phone. I have given up trying to work outside. Luckily Zepp ignores - I taught that super early on. 
No advice here - just commiserating!! Good luck.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Check with your city, our old town had a law against constantly barking unattended dogs. 20 straight minutes of barking would result in a ticket and a fine.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

First of all, your neighbors are terrible pet owners but I understand they may not mean to be. German Shepherds aren't "put them out in the yard for exercise" kind of dogs.

I'd combine two pieces of the advice above and speak to your neighbor nicely, asking if they think that meeting and/or offering an approved treat might get them to stop barking incessantly all the time as it's *spoiling your peace/gardening/reading time* and you really want to stay on good terms. 

Tell them nicely that you feel you can't even spend time in your own yard for fear it's othering other neighbors as well. 
If they're decent people, they know it's an issue and apologize and be more mindful. Your approach has nothing to do with can you give the dogs a treat, it's just an entry into the conversation. Good luck.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The neighbour behind me has 3 border collies. Eska loves the youngest one, and they will sometimes try to play with each other through the fence The oldest one will sometimes bark at Eska, and when Star was alive, she and this dog would go crazy barking and snarling at each other.

This was my cue to call my dogs inside. And the neighbour WOULD DO THE SAME!

Because that's what GOOD neighbours do!


----------



## vancwa (Aug 15, 2021)

*RESPONSE FROM THE OP*:

I didn't expect such an outpouring of sympathetic responses in such a short time. Great ideas, you guys totally rock!

In response to some of these suggestions:

1. I'm not moving!
2. Greet the dogs with a cheerful voice: I already do that with a high pitched "Hello puppy!". I never yell at the dogs, use expletives or speak in a harsh tone.
3. Obstructing view by tarping the fence - Kind of ugly, but I never thought of that and it would work. I was hoping the dogs behavior would change over time so this may be a last resort. 
4. Talk to the neighbors about it in a positive way. YES! They need to introduce the dogs to me to somehow let them know I am not a threat. I've even heard of participating in dog play - them tossing a ball over the fence and I would very visibly pick up the ball and return it them. I would hope the GSDs would figure out that I'm not a bad person.
5. Treats - I'm willing to try that with the owner's approval, but some responses said that might reinforce bad behavior.

Thanks again for some very thoughtful responses, I really appreciate it!


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I agree, you should talk to your neighbors. I think taking the tactic of asking your neighbor if you can meet the dogs (while they aren’t in their yard) and trying to befriend them might be the best way to start off. If your neighbors truly are nice people then they’ll start bringing the dogs inside when they bark even if you aren’t able to befriend the dogs.


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

WNGD said:


> First of all, your neighbors are terrible pet owners but I understand they may not mean to be. German Shepherds aren't "put them out in the yard for exercise" kind of dogs.
> 
> I'd combine two pieces of the advice above and speak to your neighbor nicely, asking if they think that meeting and/or offering an approved treat might get them to stop barking incessantly all the time as it's *spoiling your peace/gardening/reading time* and you really want to stay on good terms.
> 
> ...


Wow, now THATS a diplomatic approach! I would do this!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If their house has good insulation they may not even hear them barking all that much. I would invite them over to listen. If the dogs don’t stop barking when they hear their owners in your yard, they may be shocked at how loud they are. We had a barking dog problem betwen two neighbors because of way the two houses were situated on their lots. I am just as far as the house across the street from me, but we never heard the dogs, who love sideways and behind me, because sound carried one direction but was muffled coming toward our house. We have one house between us, while the neighbor just has a street. They asked if the dogs bothered me and I said no. The one who complained was very upset and thought I was lying to protect the dogs. I was not. Eventually the owner agreed to a court arbitration with a mediator. I don’t know how they resolved it but they stopped fighting. Although the one who complained is moving.


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

My Abbs has some annoying habits but barking at nothing is not one of them. If all the dogs in the hood are barking she may or may not get up and look around just to see, not fireworks, not sirens. The only REAL thing she barks at is little Chiquita next door because I think she is jealous. (Chiquita loves me and respects Abby. Abbs is just good this way, even if someone is coming up to the fence, she will wait and watch until their hand hits the gate to loud boom bark, like come quick we got a live one. That being said all the neighbors have dogs and they would bark at me when they saw me and my dear neighbor said, with a wink, Scooter likes hot dogs, bet he wont bark for half a one. So guess what, I go out with Abbs now and what do I get? 4 dogs on all sides of me looking to see if I have half a hot dog for them. if not they trot somewhere else in the yard. I agree, any neighbor that doesn't care that you can't go in your own yard without being barked out is not the nicest neighbor.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I could have been that lovely person with the noisy dogs. My gal-dog loves to hear herself talk, it seems. Sometimes she will just sit in the middle of the yard and do a bip-bip-bip bark. If my neighbor is outside I call my dogs in. There is no reason my great next door neighbor should be pestered when she wants to do something in her yard. But there are times when I am out working with my dogs and they get noisy. And there are times her animals are noisy, too. I have to be mindful of the time of day and when or it folks are working outside.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

I think the length of continuous barking and the type of barking matter too.
I don't mind hearing a few barks here and there in my neighborhood, but a dog going berserk on you at the fence is horrible...
We have an indirect neighbor (a few houses away) who has hunting dogs locked all day long in small cages at the back of their yard. And I hate to hear them bark, party because they usually bark constantly for extended periods of time, and partly because I know that they do it out of boredom and lack of exercise (lack of a life to be honest).
What's sad about it is that people can totally lock athletic dog in small cages for their whole life if they want too, it's legal... And I'm afraid complaining about the barking would have adverse consequences on the poor dogs (electric collars or else).


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Hearing my neighbor's dog joyfully bark as they play or work together wouldn't give the same vibe at all. So whether or not you perceive it as a nuisance is based on multiple factors.


----------



## vancwa (Aug 15, 2021)

*RESPONSE #2 FROM THE OP:*

Again, I appreciate the responses from actual GSD owners as I'm trying to see this from an owner's point of view and get some good suggestions. 

In my previous talks with the GSD owners, another neighbor adjacent to their property was very upset and had already yelled and used words that I can't post here. In responding to that, the owners just built an expensive wood fence along their common property line to obscure view. I don't think either of us want that solution. While that solves the barking at those neighbors, I'd much rather have the dogs recognize and accept me and not go crazy every time they see me. 

To those that say your neighbors_ like_ your GSD's barking, I would say what I have is much different than what you describe. I would be totally fine with an intermittent normal playful dog bark, but that is NOT what I'm experiencing. If I go in my backyard and the dogs are out, they immediately run to the fence closest to me and continuously bark in an aggressive way. Sorry, if I'm trying to concentrate - like being up on ladder - I do not appreciate that. If your neighbors really likes that kind of behavior, then great - have at it! It would almost be like the next time you decide to have a small party in your yard I go fire up my chainsaw or gas blower and just vary the speed up and down for the entire time you were outside but without doing any yard work. I'm guessing you would not like that. I would never do the chainsaw thing but was just making a point.

Thanks again for all the thoughtful responses!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Vancwa, I totally get what you are saying!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

One question: Who is the "new kid" on the block? The OP or the people with the GSDs? 

And a privacy fence (which the OP doesn't like) will do wonders. Yes, they are expensive. (used tarps when I was in a rental - privacy fence looks nicer I think) That was one of the first things I paid for when I moved into my house in Arkansas. Extended it down many feet (long long lot) and then chain link. 

My GSDs talk a lot. Especially the older dog. She will set her stick or rock down and tell the neighborhood about it. Our lots are 5 acre minimums and several of us have more than that. The county ordinance allows 20 minutes an hour of barking. 

As to what they would do when they got out - they would probably throw a party, run around the neighborhood smelling everything, tree a cat, chase a squirrel but STOP BARKING. If loose into your yard and you were out, likely run up to you to say howdy however rudelyj.


----------



## vancwa (Aug 15, 2021)

middleofnowhere said:


> One question: Who is the "new kid" on the block? The OP or the people with the GSDs?
> 
> And a privacy fence (which the OP doesn't like) will do wonders. Yes, they are expensive. (used tarps when I was in a rental - privacy fence looks nicer I think) That was one of the first things I paid for when I moved into my house in Arkansas. Extended it down many feet (long long lot) and then chain link.
> 
> My GSDs talk a lot. Especially the older dog. She will set her stick or rock down and tell the neighborhood about it. Our lots are 5 acre minimums and several of us have more than that. The county ordinance allows 20 minutes an hour of barking.


I have lived here much longer than the GSD owners, at least a decade. I don't think I am owed any special privileges just for being here longer than them though. And yes, the fence or tarp would prevent them from running up to the fence and barking directly at me - which is _great_, but doesn't prevent them from randomly barking at the air for extended periods of time. I sometimes sleep with windows open and the owners let them out well before I would normally awaken, and the dogs are barking at 6:30am for an extended period of time. It's not really an issue with windows closed. 

5 acres is much different than our normal suburban lot of 20,000 sq-ft (<1/2 acre). With that space your dogs can go to town and your neighbors probably wouldn't notice it.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

OP have any suggestions sounded feasible so far?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have the same issue with a neighbour’s cute little Yorkie. His bark isn’t bad at all, he’s very old now but his barking non-stop had my dogs barking non-stop and their barks are loud and awful. Then the fence fighting started, the owner thought it was cute and thought they were playing so she encouraged it. I started with bark collars for my dogs and have now put up a tarp and for the most part, it’s much much better. The tarp is horribly ugly lol but until we put a solid wood fence up, it is worth it.









Ignore the wood pile lol, just dropped off today for winter.


----------



## vancwa (Aug 15, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> OP have any suggestions sounded feasible so far?


Yes, start with the owners! If we can't make the GSDs recognize me as a friend to be relaxed and less aggressive, I would request that they take the dogs in the house. If that still doesn't work, I would just tarp the fence.


----------



## vancwa (Aug 15, 2021)

Saphire said:


> I have the same issue with a neighbour’s cute little Yorkie. His bark isn’t bad at all, he’s very old now but his barking non-stop had my dogs barking non-stop and their barks are loud and awful. Then the fence fighting started, the owner thought it was cute and thought they were playing so she encouraged it. I started with bark collars for my dogs and have now put up a tarp and for the most part, it’s much much better. The tarp is horribly ugly lol but until we put a solid wood fence up, it is worth it.


Bark collar? Do I get to hit the zap button?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hopefully there's a good outcome for you.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Saphire said:


> I have the same issue with a neighbour’s cute little Yorkie. His bark isn’t bad at all, he’s very old now but his barking non-stop had my dogs barking non-stop and their barks are loud and awful. Then the fence fighting started, the owner thought it was cute and thought they were playing so she encouraged it. I started with bark collars for my dogs and have now put up a tarp and for the most part, it’s much much better. The tarp is horribly ugly lol but until we put a solid wood fence up, it is worth it.
> View attachment 578656
> 
> 
> Ignore the wood pile lol, just dropped off today for winter.


You are lucky. My dogs would sail right over a fence that height.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vancwa said:


> . It's just not cool or neighborly.


Nailed it! I don't like dogs barking at me. Even at training. I used to be the one that everyone wanted to park next to because my dog was quiet. Now I'm the one everyone avoids and she earned herself a bark collar. I don't like it when I'm walking down the road and dogs charge and bark at me. it's not cool. I especially would not like it if I couldn't go into my back yard without that happening. 

Go talk to your neighbors. If you like dogs, and these dogs have basic obedience, maybe you can work with your neighbor to teach them to chill and lay down on command when you come outside. That would involve you giving the command and reward and them being there to enforce it until the dogs obeyed you. You should be able to enjoy your property without all that chaos. If that doesn't work, then the dogs need to be brought inside.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> You are lucky. My dogs would sail right over a fence that height.


Gus went over the front fence once at 8 months old and never has again


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Our neighbor is a pretty avid gardener/yard person. Rumo used to growl and bark at him from the deck. He is tall and male, which usually riles Rumo up a little more. So I would go out on the deck, pretend to check out the neighbor, and say, "It's OK." Then if Rumo insisted on continuing to bark/growl, we would bring him inside. After about 3 -5 times, he stopped growling/barking at that neighbor. 

I felt bad that he was barking at the neighbor and disturbing the neighbor's enjoyable hobby! He's been gardening for many years (and shares his cherry tomatoes with us, I am an addict.)
Your neighbors should feel the same!
I would not allow my dog to bark at somebody habitually, and for that long...


----------



## just4mom (May 4, 2021)

vancwa said:


> First, let me explain that I grew up with dogs and love them as much as anybody here. The problem I have are my neighbor's dogs, two German Shepherds (GSD's on this site). I honestly think there is something mentally wrong with them. They bark incessantly at absolutely nothing, oh perhaps the air I guess. Zero provocation. I know the standard GSD explanation is that they hear things we don't, they see things we don't, they have some unknown dog related anxiety or other GSD disorder, or are hungry or hurt. But every day? I can barely crack my door open to do some early morning gardening, and they run to the fence and continue barking their heads off. So much for tranquility. It's just not cool or neighborly. I almost expect the neighbor's to say something like - "They are barking because you are outside. Maybe _you_ should not be outside." I am beginning to not worry about the dogs so much, but about the owners. Why would anybody want to own animals with this hyper aggressive, hyper vigilant, completely undisciplined behavior? If they ever got out, I would definitely not feel safe at all. And if they are meant simply to thwart an extremely unlikely would-be burgler... alarm systems and video cameras work really well and they don't need to be fed or have vet bills. I get it that GSDs are very smart, affectionate and loving dogs to the _*owners*_, and my response to that would be - "Yes, as are most dogs!"
> 
> The thing I should mention is that the neighbors are very lovely people. I would like to maintain a positive relationship with them. Sometimes they will call the dogs inside when the dogs have gone crazy for 20 minutes or so. I tried a noise maker- the dogs just looked quizzical, shrugged their shoulders and continued barking at me. Didn't work. I've thought about tossing them whatever their favorite GSD treat is, with the owner's approval of course.
> 
> ...


My pup went thru training to stop the incessant barking and no it’s not cool. You should be able to go outside and have some peace. My GS girl is so good now. Maybe they need some training. Good luck!


----------

